# Mourninng the loss of good health



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://ibscrohns.about.com/library/weekly/aa061200a.htm


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2002)

Wow, one of Erics articles i actually understand!Spliff


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is a good article, Eric. I like what she says about education at the last step:".....becoming educated about the disease is the way to lead a healthier life."I believe education about IBS (or any condition we may have) is extremely important.JeanG


----------

